# Collaborative



## VisExp (Apr 26, 2009)

A while back Dawn (Pr_Princess) and I collaborated on a pen in a competition held at Eagle's Woodworking. I got the idea driving to work early one morning. I was thinking about one of my segmented designs and imagined it as a lattice with flowers growing and climbing up the lattice.

I put part of my Sine Wave design in a piece of Alternate Ivory from Exotic Blanks. I only inlaid one side of the blank to allow Dawn more room for her work. Then I drilled, tubed and turned the blanks and mailed them to Dawn.

Yesterday I received an order from Exotic Blanks and it also had the finished pen. Wow!!!! Wow!!!! When I sent the blanks to Dawn they were just pieces of alt. ivory with some squiggly aluminum bits in them. What she sent me back was a work of art!!! 

The pen is gorgeous Dawn, you have an incredible talent. The detail in the blue roses is amazing. Thanks so much.

The pen is a full size Gent with a Heritage Nib.


----------



## skiprat (Apr 26, 2009)

Utterly amazing!!!!! You both did fantastically:biggrin: I love it!!!!!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow!   way too 'girly' for my own pocket, but I'd certainly buy them for gifts..

(ok, I'd carry it)


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 26, 2009)

Dawn


 Keith


 and


----------



## alphageek (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow.... Great idea and STUNNING execution.   PMG material for sure.....  Hmm.. does the guild accept 2 person entries


----------



## GouletPens (Apr 26, 2009)

Fantastic....we all need to do more collaborative works on here if it produces art like this.


----------



## neurotictim (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow.  Just wow.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Apr 26, 2009)

Holy Crap that's nice.


----------



## Whaler (Apr 26, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## txbob (Apr 26, 2009)

Beautiful!!


----------



## wolftat (Apr 26, 2009)

That is a beautiful piece of art you two made. Outstanding!!


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 26, 2009)

Yep..amazing for sure.  That's a heck of a collaberation.  I had no idea Dawn could paint, let alone like that!  She's in the wrong business.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 26, 2009)

Awesome pen.


----------



## talbot (Apr 26, 2009)

Well done you guys the pen is quite beautiful.
regards,Bill


----------



## hilltopper46 (Apr 26, 2009)

I know it's been said, but all I can add is another, "Beautiful!"


----------



## hewunch (Apr 26, 2009)

Very VERY nice!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 26, 2009)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Dawn
> 
> 
> Keith
> ...




I can't say any better than Roy did.  Awesome collaboration!!


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 26, 2009)

Now that is a work of art!!!!!  Well done on both parts. Thanks for showing.


----------



## arjudy (Apr 26, 2009)

Absolutely fantastic.


----------



## devowoodworking (Apr 26, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## cdbakkum (Apr 26, 2009)

God gave you two something special. Carl


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 26, 2009)

That is an amazingly stunning pen . Words fail me .


----------



## rbragg08 (Apr 26, 2009)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## bitshird (Apr 26, 2009)

DAYUM that is beautiful, what a great collaboration It's amazing what happens when great artists combine their talents,


----------



## kruzzer (Apr 26, 2009)

absolutely amazing pen... The flowers are beautiful Dawn (how the (*#^% does she do that)... and Keith the subtle lattice work finishes that pen... praises to both of you..


----------



## edman2 (Apr 26, 2009)

Keith and Dawn,
Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 26, 2009)

Wonderbaarlik!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Apr 26, 2009)

Keith,Dawn,
    That is a beautiful pen, the segmenting an  painting are stunning and expect it brings abundant accolades for whatever you enter it in. You will be sending it to Provo, I hope?


----------



## garypeck (Apr 26, 2009)

absolutely amazing!!!  whom to i go to to order these blanks??  Or is this a one off???


----------



## toolcrazy (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow, that is Gorgeous. And that is an understatement.


----------



## mrburls (Apr 26, 2009)

Awesome talent Keith and Dawn. Beautiful pen. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## thewishman (Apr 26, 2009)

NPGJ. :biggrin:


----------



## izaks (Apr 27, 2009)

WOW! wonderful collaboration.  This is one place where 1 + 1 = 3.
segment work and painting is amazing.


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 27, 2009)

Keith,
That is one wicked (sorry my New Englander slipped again)and awesome pen.  Great job.  The flowers are truly amazing.


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (Apr 27, 2009)

Absolutely stunning, my wife was peeking over my shoulder and..........guess who wants one.  I just don't have nearly that talent.


----------



## dennisg (Apr 27, 2009)

Keith, be sure to bring that pen to the NE Florida Chapter meeting. I would really like to see that pen up close and personal. Great job by both of you.


----------



## Ligget (Apr 27, 2009)

That is one of the best pens I have seen for ages, fantastic work Keith and Dawn!


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (Apr 27, 2009)

Triple diple wow!!!!  Thats some beauty!!


----------



## george (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh.... don't know exactly what to say ... perhaps .... AMAZING !!!!!!


----------



## DurocShark (Apr 27, 2009)

:speechless:


----------



## jedgerton (Apr 27, 2009)

That pen is off the leash!  Sorry for the rapper jargon.  Just trying to find something that hasn't already been said.

John


----------



## PR_Princess (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone, but quite a bit of fuss over a bit of craft paint! Rather embarrassing too. Keith...I will talk to you later!!:wink::biggrin:

For those who do not know, this collaboration was done for an event a while back to honor Eagle Prisavage. Eagle was passionate about pens and pen blank making. He died suddenly and very unexpectedly in July of last year, leaving a deep hole in the lives of all those that had come to know him. The blue paint was because it was Eagle and Lynn's favorite color. The intertwining roses on the trellis represented not only their fondness for that flower, but of their love for each other. 

If you have never seen any of Eagle's work I would encourage you view the photo album that Lou Metcalf (DCBluesman) set up in his memory.

http://photos.eagleswoodworking.com/


----------



## alphageek (Apr 27, 2009)

PR_Princess said:


> Thanks everyone, but quite a bit of fuss over a bit of craft paint! Rather embarrassing too. Keith...I will talk to you later!!:wink::biggrin:
> 
> For those who do not know, this collaboration was done for an event a while back to honor Eagle Prisavage. Eagle was passionate about pens and pen blank making. He died suddenly and very unexpectedly in July of last year, leaving a deep hole in the lives of all those that had come to know him. The blue paint was because it was Eagle and Lynn's favorite color. The intertwining roses represented not only their fondness for that flower, but of their love for each other.
> 
> ...



Eagle would be proud I'm sure Dawn!  If this is "just a bit of craft paint" -- I want some of that paint!!! 

Personally - If I could paint something like that, I'd have a WHOLE new line of pens.  

I know you're a bit embarrassed by the attention, but it is a beautiful piece of art.  Those tiny roses are incredible.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 27, 2009)

Eagle was the master. He saw things in a whole different perspective than us mortals. The pen turning community lost more than a member.

Very nice tribute and explanation. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kaspar (Apr 28, 2009)

Outstanding collaboration!  Inspires me to get cracking on that Snow Leopard segmented job I've been planning.


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 28, 2009)

Breathtaking, amazing, none of these words really match the piece of art you both created.  Stunning!


----------



## el_d (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## Stick Rounder (Apr 28, 2009)

Amazing!  Wow.


----------



## LEAP (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm sure that somewhere an Eagle is smiling about this one.


----------



## jyreene (Apr 28, 2009)

That is amazing Keith.  You and Dawn seem to be hitting on all cylinders with this one.


----------



## VisExp (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you for all the wonderful comments. As I said before, Dawn takes most of the credit here. She has a true gift.



oobak said:


> Keith,Dawn,
> You will be sending it to Provo, I hope?


 
Glenn, I originally thought you had to be a member of PMG to send a pen to Provo, but Dawn told me that was not the case. I will talk with her about it



PR_Princess said:


> Rather embarrassing too. Keith...I will talk to you later!!:wink::biggrin:


 
Oh boy, now the Princess is mad with me. Does this mean no more Kringles


----------



## gerryr (Apr 28, 2009)

Fabulous work by both of you.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 29, 2009)

Congratulations  to both of you for making the front page, well deserved!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes, that is an awesome front page pen!  Congratulations to both of the artists.


----------



## lacewood (Apr 29, 2009)

That pen is just incredible.....!!!!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Apr 29, 2009)

Woohoo!!! Hall of Fame, now!


----------



## alphageek (Apr 29, 2009)

Well deserved front page status Guys!


----------



## fiferb (Apr 29, 2009)

Yowza! Very beautiful work of art.


----------



## Rmartin (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow, I love it!


----------



## CSue (Apr 29, 2009)

Magnificient!  No doubt this is truly one of the highest compliments done in Eagle's honor.

And as one who has seen first hand the work that goes into painting that detailed little rose, saying its just a bit of "craft paint" is like comparing my mud pies to Marie Callendar's.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Apr 29, 2009)

The cream always rises to the front page.  Bravo.


----------



## JackTheSquid (Apr 29, 2009)

The very definition of Synergy.  Congratulations.


----------



## altaciii (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm speechless. The pen is just stunning, there are no other words to describe the beauty. A great job by both of you.


----------



## VisExp (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow. What an honour to be featured on the home page, especially to share the spot with a Princess!! :biggrin: Thank you very much Jeff.


----------



## Stick Rounder (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats on the cover photo.  Both of you did a wonderfully creative job on your work of art.  You certainly deserve the cover.


----------



## paul martineau (Apr 30, 2009)

*Great Job*

This pen truly is a piece of art.


----------

